# Just Bought A New 28rsds



## kc4boysmom (Apr 23, 2005)

Hello fellow outbackers!! I've wanted to post here for months, but really didn't have a reason to until this week. We finally decided on and bought a new '05 Outback 28rsds. We've been camper shopping for over a year and with alot of help from this and other forums, we decided this is our best fit. We have 4 sons so the bunkhouse was a must, and the extra room because of the slides will make rainy days tolerable. We pick it up next Tuesday and have our first trip on Friday for the weekend. Our feet haven't hit the floor yet, we are on cloud nine! I hope to continue to learn from this forum as well as share our experiences with you.
Kayse (along w/ DH Kevin, 4 sons, Dalton (9) Dawson (7) Dylan (5) and Devan (3) action


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

action Welcome, congradulations and good luck. Love your choice in trailers

Where ya from?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

kc4boysmom,

Congratulations on your recent purchase! Enjoy. sunny

Mark


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback and welcome to the Outbacker ownership ranks!


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Yeah! Yippee! Yahooooooooo!









There's some celebrating going on at Kayse's house! 






























We ordered the same model as you (except it's an '06) and it'll be here in a couple of weeks. Hope you have an awesome time during your first trip next week, and let us know how the "break-in, shake down" trip goes!

Congrats!









BTW - That's quite a tongue-twister of boys you have there - Dalton, Dawson, Dylan, Devan, Dalton, Dawson, Dylan, Devan, Dalton, Dawson, Dylan, Devan...


----------



## kc4boysmom (Apr 23, 2005)

Sexy Momma said:


> BTW - That's quite a tongue-twister of boys you have there - Dalton, Dawson, Dylan, Devan, Dalton, Dawson, Dylan, Devan, Dalton, Dawson, Dylan, Devan...
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I never call the right one by the right name the first time!!!!









Thanks for the congrats everyone! I'm SO happy to be here!! (FINALLY)


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I thought my parents were the only ones

Parents, John, Jean
Kids John, JoAnn, James, Jeffrey, Janet.


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

kc4boysmom said:


> Sexy Momma said:
> 
> 
> > BTW - That's quite a tongue-twister of boys you have there - Dalton, Dawson, Dylan, Devan, Dalton, Dawson, Dylan, Devan, Dalton, Dawson, Dylan, Devan...
> ...


Don't feel bad. I have two boys, Ryan(5) and Luke(1), and I get their names mixed up all the time - AND I DON"T EVEN HAVE A GOOD EXCUSE!


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> I thought my parents were the only ones
> 
> Parents,Â Â John, Jean
> KidsÂ Â John, JoAnn, James, Jeffrey, Janet.
> [snapback]34279[/snapback]​


That's just C R A Z Y !


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

You'll love the trailer!!

Congrats


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on the new purchase And enjoy








Don


----------



## 8wheelto4wheel (Apr 24, 2005)

GREAT CHOICE







GET SOME PICKS UP SOON


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

kayse

welcome to outbackers action

congrats and enjoy your new trailer









darrel


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.com action

Congrats on your choice of TT.
















Let the camping begin
















Thor


----------

